# Guide to Prewar Schwinn Fork Struts



## Tikibar (Nov 27, 2017)

Can anyone provide some guidance on the different fork struts used on prewar Schwinn models? (non-springer forks)

There appear to be two main shapes for the struts; the older one has a bent angle right where the strut goes through the loop on the fork arm. The newer struts have a gentle curve that extends downward from the strut mount and then is straight by the time it goes through the fork arm loop.






Is the difference in prewar fork struts by model, such as motobike vs autocycle, or by year? What models or what years? When did they make the change? Thanks

My apologies if these are your pics, borrowed them from here on the Cabe to illustrate the difference in struts.


----------



## Cooper S. (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a 36 with the curved trusses and a 41 with curved but I've definitely seen the bent ones. I'd be interested in finding out the difference


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 1, 2017)

From what I can tell from looking at the old sales brochures, it looks like the 1934 Autocycle was the first to have the curved trusses. The '34 B10's still had the bent tress, so from what I'm seeing it looks like it was moto bike style frames like the B10's had the bent and the Autocycle's like the B6/B7's etc. had the curved.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 1, 2017)

From what I can tell from looking at the old sales brochures, it looks like the 1934 Autocycle was the first to have the curved trusses. The '34 B10's still had the bent tress, so from what I'm seeing it looks like it was moto bike style frames like the B10's had the bent and the Autocycle's like the B6/B7's etc. had the curved.


----------

